# Coming to live in cairo, Question?



## Tam

Hi

I'm Tammy I know it's more of a girls name but I'm a guy . Anyway I might be relocating to Cairo in a couple of months so I would like to know how much a flat would be to rent in say Maadi, bear in-mind I'm single so I don't need anything large 1 bed or 2 bedrooms at the most, most importantly a nice place. I know there are agents out there but how much roughly should I be paying? 

Also, what kind of driving licence do I need, I have a UK one which is international but expires every year?

Thanks.....


----------



## hishaman

Tam said:


> Hi
> Also, what kind of driving licence do I need, I have a UK one which is international but expires every year?


I will reply this part only, you don't need to have any new license to drive in Egypt if you have original valid one from your country!

you can drive safe using your license. 
Have a great day!


----------



## Tam

Thanks for your reply. Take care..


----------



## bellej

Hi Tammy, I have just come back from Cairo and while I didn't live in Ma'adi, most were quoting from LE4000-5000/month ++ to live there. Just make sure when you negotiate that you know what it includes, ie the boab (doorman), cleaning lady, garbage collection, gas, electricity aaaaand, of course, the agent's commission. I got quoted some pretty stiff percentages, but 10% seemed to be the going rate. A friend of mine's advice is: if you're not interested, say no. If you're interested, say no  Then start talking... 

Good luck!

Belle


----------



## aziza66

Regarding the license issue, I am in the car rental business and I know that foreigners have to use an international driving license (not their local one). Once they have residence in Egypt, they must issue an Egyptian driving license.


----------



## mnamino

you are welcome to Egypt, 
this flat may be good for you,
it's 120m with garage, security. 2bedrooms, 2bathrooms, 2receptions, and kitchen, DSL, landline tele., T.V with satilite, AC, and all appliances 
close to mari girgis metro station and salahusalim street . 3000 LE/month.
If you interested in it give me reply,
Regards


----------



## Tam

Hi Guys, thanks for your responses, much appreciated. I’ve found out that the company that I’m going to work for is in Down-Town Cairo at Mohammed Farid St. near the Egyptian Central Bank and stock exchange. I’ve looked at the maps and asked a few people and they said that Maadi would be too far to live. Any ideas as to where would be a nice place to live near/around or in Down-town??

Thanks Mnamino, where is that place you wrote about, how far is it from Down-town? Bear in-mind I’ll be driving during rush hour traffic.

Thanks people..


----------



## mnamino

Hello tam,
yes tam Maadi is far to down town , I just wanted to Help you.
Again Welcome to Egypt, When you coming to Egypt if you want to learn Arabic told me (I'm Arabic teacher for foriegner) I will happy to teach you and your family by agood fees.
my best wishes for you.


----------

